# Rahmen in Textverarbeitungsprog markieren ... wie?



## anna sophiea (9. März 2007)

Posting hier richtig...?

Hallo,
ich habe in AmiPro (Programm fuer Textverarbeitung und Vektorgrafik) pro Seite mehrere Rahmen verteilt und wuerde gerne mit einer Maustaste und vielleicht einer Tastenkombination einige von den Rahmen mit einem Rechtecklasso eingrenzen und sie so markieren. Leider ist dies nicht moeglich, da der Kursor stets im Textfeld verankert bleibt. Ich muss also jeden einzelnen Rahmen mit Mausklick und Strg auswaehlen um sie so gemeinsam als Gruppe markieren zu koennen.
Hat jemand eine Idee nach was fuer einer Moeglichkeit oder vielleicht einer Programmiersprache (Makro?) ich suchen koennte?

danke, Gruss Anna.


----------

